# American wood worker box joint jig



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

I managed to make this jig over the holidays, using some birch plywood, using this tutorial. The results are pretty nice, though it's somewhat laborious to clamp and unclamp for each cut, I think this would be better if I got some nicer fast clamps. I think I might extend the fence to do taller box pieces. I really like how you can adjust for fit, it works great.


1/2" box joint jig by bobbotron1, on Flickr


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice job Rob.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rob, good job on the jig. All of the jigs will work but for my money the Oak Park box joint jigs are still the easiest to work with.


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks guys - it was a fun little project. I'm planning on turning the box I made into a oshibako (sushi making box). I'd like to use it to make larger boxes too as I love the look, but it's pretty labor intensive.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I made this jig and it's a good one. Basically free and I'd put it up against any bought one.

I think for wider fingers you might try a similar setup with a table saw and a dado blade.


----------

